
Wolfenstein 1D - prawn
http://wonder-tonic.com/wolf1d/
======
antimora
Making the figures and line bigger than 1 pixel would have still preserved 1D
affect. Also the line does not need to be straight either - it could have been
curved. The only requirement is the degree of freedom to move (back and
forth).

~~~
rimantas
Curved line means 2D.

~~~
smilliken
Incorrect; a curved line is a 1-dimensional space embedded in a higher
dimensional space. There's still only one dimension of freedom on that line.

~~~
rimantas
Please, describe me a curved line with one coordinate only.

~~~
lucasjung
You're missing the point. Within the set of points along the curved line, I
can define any point by a single coordinate: how far along the line that point
is. That makes the space defined by that set of points one-dimensional. The
fact that the line itself is defined by multiple coordinates within the larger
space it is embedded in, is irrelevant.

~~~
Adrock
I understand what you are trying to say, but I don't think it is entirely
accurate to say that being able to define any point by a single coordinate is
what makes it "one-dimensional."

The reason is that R^n has the same cardinality as R. You could create a
bijection between the set of 2-dimensional real coordinates to the set of
1-dimensional reals by using every even positioned digit to represent the X
value and odd positioned digits for the Y.

The issue with this is that the intuitive metric you were using in the space
breaks down and you need a totally unintuitive one to treat this 1-dimensional
version as a metric space. It wouldn't be fun to play a game in.

~~~
algorias
> I understand what you are trying to say, but I don't think it is entirely
> accurate to say that being able to define any point by a single coordinate
> is what makes it "one-dimensional."

You're missing the fact that several different definitions of dimension exist.
If we're talking about topological dimension, then yes, the fact that you need
exactly one parameter to define a point is what makes it one-dimensional.

~~~
hermannj314
Anyone ever tried playing chess in one dimension? I bet that would melt your
brain. Ok, that actually sounds like it might be fun to mock-up.

~~~
hermannj314
I played around with this idea. First transforming the visual representation
of the chess board and then seeing how I would describe the moves of the
pieces and whether it was more / less intuitive.

It is easy to view the board as 64 consecutive spaces (left-to-right through
the ranks, then snaking through the ranks, and then a circular representation.
The circle was cool because the moves became rotations (a rook can stay in its
octant or move an exact multiple of 45 degrees...). I did some 2D
transformations with a one space skew on each rank (this made the bishop act
simultaneously like a rook and knight which was interesting).

So it is easy to preserve the rules of chess and create a different visual
representation of the board. Of course, every one I tried just made the game
more difficult to understand. I wonder if there is a transform that could aid
in understanding chess.

------
shin_lao
The sad thing is that most FPS are now 1D as well : one big long corridor...

~~~
siphr
I know exactly what you mean. I have stopped classifying many of the new ones
as games. Instead I refer to most of them as Interactive experiences which is
more suited to them for what they do.

~~~
pmjordan
I know it was made in 2008, but I'm really enjoying Far Cry 2 at the moment,
which is about as far removed from an on-rails shooter as you can get.

~~~
barrkel
Far Cry 2 is by a fair distance the best most recent game I've played in some
time - it's the only one I keep coming back to. A lot of people found it
repetitive (shooting up guardposts etc.), but I don't approach it like that. I
like to get around the map stirring up as little heat as possible, and get
more fun out of the tension of sneaking past. Before I start any mission, I
pull out my map and plan my route - which bits by bus, which by river, which
gaps between guardposts, etc. And for the missions themselves, I like to
tactically dominate them - take out snipers from distance, find high ground
(often ex-sniper posts), burn the place out if suitable, then mop up. If I get
hit even once, or seen when I didn't mean to be, I consider it almost a
failure. Crysis was remarkably poor by comparison - the suit completely ruins
gameplay for people who like to sneak, because it removes the stress.

~~~
cmhamill
Far Cry 2 really was a glorious experiment in immersion—for some it seemed to
fail spectacularly, and for others (like you and I) it seemed to hit some
nerve in just the right way.

I play the game very similarly to you. Have you tried the self—imposed
permadeath route? I did one play that way—didn't end up beating it, of
course—and it was a hell of an experience.

~~~
barrkel
I try to play most FPS games as if death is permanent, though I don't make
such a rule. Rather, I simply don't enjoy the kamikaze rush that pays off
maybe 80-95% of the time but looks like something out of a Hollywood action
movie (this seems more the style where Crysis was targeted), but rather the
reasoned, considered approach that works out 99.5% or higher (and might be a
realistic approach if one were actually living in the game universe).
Immersion just doesn't work for me if I can't do that.

So I don't like CoD and other linear shooters which present you with a series
of scripted shooting galleries and a quota of targets to hit before allowing
progress (it's utterly mindless); nor do I like (any more) the Quake / Doom
style of horror "surprises", where long straight corridors and shadowy alcoves
are near certain to contain unpleasant ambushes (it almost punishes
foresight); and nor do I like Half-Life 2 and its episodes, which do not
reward exploration or observation - every possible "bad outcome" is blatantly
and repeatedly telegraphed, and almost every interesting alcove turns out to
actually be the way forward because the obvious way forward turns out to be
blocked: HL2+ are over-designed.

With more and more games focused towards consoles, lacking first person (I
would have enjoyed GTA4 more if it were first person outside vehicles), and
with "crouch in cover mode" features activated by dedicated controls (I
thought ducking in and out of cover was part of the challenge?), I sometimes
fear the depth I seek is getting harder to find. But I'm not sure. Games like
the Thief series, Deus Ex, Far Cry 1 & 2, and modern RPGs like Oblivion and
Fallout, are probably actually coming out with roughly the same regularity as
always, just that memory compresses them.

------
yuvipanda
The "Send $35 to Apogee Software Productions" bought back fond memories of
playing these 'demos' as a kid and wishing I were in the US so I could
actually buy these things.

~~~
atomicdog
Call Apogee and quote "Aardwolf".

~~~
yuvipanda
So they can tell me 'you are stuck, restart!'? :D

------
wbhart
1.5D would have added that half-realistic quality which is sadly lacking in
this unrealistic shadow game.

------
olalonde
First thought: people living in parallel 5D universes must find 3D games
boring to hell :)

~~~
mootothemax
_First thought: people living in parallel 5D universes must find 3D games
boring to hell_

Just for the sake of argument, don't 3D games also include the 4th dimension?
Surely a marketing guy from a games must have tried "NEW 4D ACTION
YEAH!"-sloganed advertising by now?

~~~
morsch
You mean time? Not really. Few games allow _any_ movement backwards in time,
and practically none have free interaction with this "fourth" dimension as
they have with the other three.

~~~
cosgroveb
Lots of games allow _some_ movement backwards in time. They're called save
points :)

~~~
morsch
Agreed, that's why I wrote free interaction, meaning the same kind of freedom
you have in the other dimensions. Achron is the only concept I know of that
has fairly free interaction with time. However, there are a number of games
that have deeper interaction with time than just save games, consider the
variety of games that now offer some sort of "rewind" feature of the kind
pioneered (afaik) by Prince of Persia: Sands of Time.

------
e1ven
I love the idea, I just wish there were more of a game there! I think this
might be do-able with timing puzzles, perhaps, or having to open doors on the
right, then double-back, and open a door behind you, etc.

It's a great concept for a joke, but It'd be even cooler if it were playable,
more than just move-right, shoot stuff ;)

~~~
tedkalaw
I kind of like it as commentary on the state of modern shooters ;)

~~~
Groxx
Would that make this a post-modern shooter?

edit: if so, I wonder what the Jackson Pollock FPS of our current era would
be. Or Mondrian Tournament?

------
cturner
Very cool. I've been working on a 1d roguelike for a while, similar approach.
Although a bit easier to know what's going on there because you get symbols
rather than shadows.

------
drungli
I wish I didn't have daltonism.

~~~
kbutler
daltonism: red-green color blindness

~~~
drungli
I see you are not Daltonic at all... good to know

------
Luyt
Did the original Wolfenstein also feature the Horst Wessel Lied?

BTW, Castle Wolfenstein's scenery is based on Wewelsburg [1] which housed a SS
'school' before WW2.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wewelsburg#The_Wewelsburg_SS_Sc...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wewelsburg#The_Wewelsburg_SS_School)

~~~
ido
I believe all the sounds and music are direct rips from the original game.

~~~
CWuestefeld
Wolfenstein 3D != Castle Wolfenstein

The latter was a game almost 30 years ago on Apple ][ (and other 8 bit
machines?).

~~~
ido
Ah yes.

By "original wolfenstein" I understood "wolf3d" (as opposed to the new
wolf1d).

------
prtk
I'm much better at this advanced 1D version. :D

------
TeMPOraL
First 1D game that I actually enjoyed playing :).

~~~
eps
And probably the last one too :)

------
grannyg00se
Even just listening to the audio was great.

------
Killah911
Freekin' Genius! I think this can be used as a relaxation exercise. Low input,
low stress gaming. Only wish the whole screen didn't go read when you died.
What's even more interesting is that I started imagining the bad guys after a
little while.... hmm, are you sure it's 1-D, I'd argue it was 1Di.

------
JoeAltmaier
Very cool

A buddy in college updated the old Trek73 game with a 3d version. It was
colossally confusing to play. In response I wrote Trek1D which was played very
like this game. My universe had stars, which had to be gotten around by firing
up the warp engines and entering the 2nd dimension!

------
benhoyt
I've just finished reading _Flatland_ by Edwin Abbott, a really good read in
which a Square from Flatland (a 2-D land) gets pulled up into Spaceland (3-D
land) and then down into Lineland (1-D land). This is Wolfenstein in Lineland.

------
colanderman
Why CTRL for shoot? It doesn't work in my browser for who knows what number of
reasons, rendering the game unplayable. Games running on unknown hardware
should stick to common keys which can be expected to work/exist.

~~~
rkowalick
I imagine CTRL was chosen for historical reasons; it was the fire key on the
original game.

------
intended
Isn't this some weird sort of Turing machine?

EDIT: also isn't it 2d, seeing as it has to include the dimension of time?

~~~
bnegreve
Well then Wolfenstein3D should be Wolfenstein4D

EDIT : I would say the number of dimensions is roughly the number of
coordinates you need to store the position of a sprit in the game. (In this
sens, Wolf3D is not real 3D since the third dimension (up-down) is just
"emulated".)

------
joshu
Waiting for Wolfenstein 4d.

------
drivebyacct2
Is it still two dimensional if one of the dimensions is only observed in a
single of its smallest divisibly sized unit?

~~~
jeffool
To be fair, if it were first-person, it would be 1d. You'd just have the one
pixel of what was in front of you.

~~~
bnegreve
No coordinate system required, that would be Wolf0D.

~~~
jeffool
Sure you would, to determine how far into the level you were. I wasn't talking
about changing the level, just putting it in a first person view.

~~~
drivebyacct2
"How far" implies length, something which implicitly requires another
dimension, at least "another" when considered from the perspective of a
"viewer" in 1D space.

------
hackermom
I look forward to playing this on my 800XL.

------
eulo
MEMORIEZ!

------
dimentions
The game is actually two dimensional in the sense that videos are considered
three dimensional. The independent variables involved are the 1-D line _and_
time.

(Sorry just got up from studying signal processing, couldn't help but point
that out).

~~~
wlievens
Nobody calls Quake a 4D game.

~~~
dimentions
Well they should, because with just 3 co-ordinates you would be able to define
the point in space and that is not enough. Dimension refers to the minimum
number of independent variables that must be used to define a given point.

Anyho, a little sense of humor would not have killed you you know.

------
d35m4dr3
this is not 1d it is obviously 2d because it has a x and a y coordinate (1px *
300px), why call it 1d ?...i dont get it! maybe someone can explane that.

~~~
TechNewb
The Y coordinate is constant, thus giving a 1D feel. But yes, technically
speaking, it's still a 2D game, with 1D movement.

~~~
d35m4dr3
ok, got it!

------
hoodoof
Some people have too much time on their hands. :-)

